# Half Mitered Dovetails



## ShawneeHillsWorkshop (Sep 30, 2015)

I am working on a project that I was planning on using either through or half blind dovetails, however the grain is so incredible that i wanted it to wrap around the carcass. I figured I should practice on some scrap before I tried it on the real thing. This is my first effort.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking good Wes,Are you going to take it a step further and close the ends completely.

I think it's called a Secret mitered Dovetail.

Having just the pins showing is pretty cool.

Aj


----------



## ShawneeHillsWorkshop (Sep 30, 2015)

> Looking good Wes,Are you going to take it a step further and close the ends completely.
> 
> I think it s called a Secret mitered Dovetail.
> 
> ...


I don't think so, i really like seeing the pin and still being able to see the grain wrap around the corner

Than


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice work … that not an easy joint!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I missed this when first posted. Looks great, and I agree it really lets the grain speak loudest!


----------

